# How much is this used Gheenoe worth?!!



## pparfomak (Jan 1, 2012)

This is kind of an urgent question. A guy up here is selling a used Gheenoe.  He says it is 16' long, in excellent shape--used only an electric motor on a local freshwater pond--but it's at least 20 years old. It does look to be in good shape based on these pics--maybe a worn out spot on the end of the keel based on the black paint. But I'm not sure if it's really a 15'6" Classic or truly a 16' Super.  Can anybody tell for sure from the pics or the age?  Depending upon what model it is, what would be a fair price?  He started at $1400 but is waiting for a counter offer. I saw a nice 2004 Classic with a trailer sold in FL recently for $1600, so I know it's gotta be a fair bit less than $1400 for a much older boat only.

P.S. Don't ask why I'm looking at another used boat a few weeks after buying my first one.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That's a Highsider you got there. $1400 is way too much unless he's got an outboard for it.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Around here, those models sell for $600 to $900 around here with a trailer and no motor. I bought mine for $450 with a 1958 9.9hp evinrude.

$1400 will get you one on this side of the year 2000 easily.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Also, that's a 13' highsider...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Why are you looking at another boat when you just bought your first one????


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Stay with what you have.

Since it's winter up there and I know it's been cold. ;D 

*Get rid of that water logged foam and replace with some spray foam.

*You can keep it the same or do a complete re-build with decks etc........tons of good info on here and on "Custom Gheenoe" forum.

Like I said I grew up in Arlington and would have loved what you have up there. I just never knew those skiffs existed until I moved to FL.


----------



## pparfomak (Jan 1, 2012)

OK--since you asked.  I actually really love the Peenoe SportCanoe K-15'11" I bought a few weeks ago.  I think it has great long-term potential.  But doing the work on it in terms of the wet foam and the bottom issues is going to take me awhile as my free time is pretty limited and I'm a newbie.  So I thought I might pick up another boat as a "rental," if you will, to get me on the water quickly this year with my kids and take pressure off of working on the Peenoe.  I could also be more ambitous with custom mods. A secondhand Highsider would be similar enough that I could use the same trailer, outboard, etc. then transfer over to the Peenoe when she's ready.  So if I could get one locally for a few hundred bucks, I might do it.

Of course, this could all just be crazy talk.....


----------



## damarshall7 (Apr 29, 2011)

That is a 13', and I think it is one that was made in Winder, Ga. I bought one exactly like it that had been stored inside and was in much better shape for $400.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and take your time.  I picked up a 15' with motor and trailer mid 90's for much less than that.  It took me a while to find one, and I'm in Georgia so I had more around me to choose from.  If you don't mind the drive, you can probably get on near the coast or in the Carolina's.

Hooching


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Don't worry about the work you have to do on the Peenoe. We'll discuss it further, but what you described is not a hard job.

Nate


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

Ask Hooching a bit more about his first boat. He had a 13' RiverHawk, and that appears to be what you have there in the photos above. I think Hooching liked his, but he recently stepped up to the next size up (15'-4").

I started out in a 15'-4" High Sider and really haven't too much experience in a 13'er. But you should definitely be able to score that boat for less than five Ben Franklins.


----------

